# What scents are you drawn to?



## bookreader451 (Jan 19, 2020)

Although I haven't been soaping for that long and I am already a FO hoarder I am wonder what class of scents people are drawn to, and why.

I love spice scents.  My favorite scent is Darkness by Nature's Fragrance.  It has that spice scent but it is more complex than a pumpkin pie, or cinnamon apple, etc.   For me spice is both exotic and home.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2020)

I like herbal, fresh scents and citrus/fruit.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 19, 2020)

I used to like fruity/citrus but now I’m a huge White Tea fan! The fruity scents are nice but they are too light and not complex enough for me. I do like a nice cinnamon-heavy fragrance when I’ve used them recently. Apple Harvest from Candle Science is one, and it sticks for over a year, so win/win!


----------



## Anstarx (Jan 19, 2020)

Light and elegant floral scent, sweet but not too sweet. Peony and orange blossom/neroli, violet are the first on my mind.
Combination of herbal/medicine scent and citrus, like lavender lemonade, ginger white tea.
Unisex clean scent like white musk is my fav. Oakmoss, sandalwood, musk, and amber are warm and nice without being too spicy, gives me a nostalgic feeling. Yankee's Midsummer Dream is in my car all year long. Just can't get enough of that cold scent.

I'm a bit triggered by super sweet floral/tropical/berry scent, probably from the college days where my friends will drag me to Victoria's Secret every week and I dreaded it.
Not a big fan of spicy scents as well, but that's more due to culinary differences. Spices like anise and cinnamon are usually associated with meat cooking, braised pork, hearty broth, etc. Yummy, but not something I want in my soap or lotion.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jan 20, 2020)

Anstarx said:


> Yankee's Midsummer Dream is in my car all year long. Just can't get enough of that cold scent



My favorite Yankee scent has always been Home Sweet Home, cinnamon, go figure LOL.


----------



## ShenandoahEarth&Botanical (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm a sucker for a powerful floral, particularly florals with an earthy undertone. An example would the Wholesale Supplies Plus Crafter's Choice's dupes for AVEDA'S Euphoria and Shampure. Lilac, honeysuckle, a blend of waterfall lily and lilac...I'm smitten.

I also adore scents generally marketed as baby scents...baby powder, lavendar and chamomile, tranquil sleep...anything like that.

Finally, back on the Aveda line of thinking, things that are similar to spa scents...earthy scents that aren't based in patchouli and not heavy or overbearing...lavendar & cedarwood, eucalyptus spearmint, lavendar and rosemary...you can hit me with those all day and I could die happy!


----------



## Megan (Jan 20, 2020)

Spicy, herbal, woodsy, and earthy. Clove, Patchouli, Lavender, Peppermint, Chamomile, Oakmoss, Vetiver, Sandalwood.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm all over the map, fragrance-wise.  Love green fresh smells as well as green earthy smells.  But wait--there are quite a number of florals I love, as well as the dark, woody fragrances like patchouli and oakmoss, and the bright citrus and spicy fragrances.  Every so often I'll find a fragrance whose type I normally dislike (I dislike sweet and/or foody fragrances) and love it, like Pink Sugar.

So, yeah.  I have way too many fragrances because I like way too many fragrances...


----------



## Nanette (Jan 20, 2020)

I like a wide range of fragrance too--earthy, floral-woodsy, exotic..I normally use essential oils to scent my soaps but I really love Nag Champa fo from WSP. Citrus scents are also nice...


----------



## Kosmerta (Jan 20, 2020)

I like floral and sweet food scents. My favs atm are honeysuckle and oatmeal honey.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 20, 2020)

Carly B said:


> I'm all over the map, fragrance-wise.  Love green fresh smells as well as green earthy smells.  But wait--there are quite a number of florals I love, as well as the dark, woody fragrances like patchouli and oakmoss, and the bright citrus and spicy fragrances.  Every so often I'll find a fragrance whose type I normally dislike (I dislike sweet and/or foody fragrances) and love it, like Pink Sugar.
> 
> So, yeah.  I have way too many fragrances because I like way too many fragrances...


I hear ya.  It's amazing how many scents I like really - I've tried to be more specific above, but often I try a new scent and think yeah - I like that too, and it surprises me because it falls into the category of one I think I wouldn't like. More recent examples of this are:  
Lime, Basil, and Mandarin
Lavender and Liquorice
Rosemary and Sage
Ocean Breeze
I think I ought to start ordering FOs that I specifically don't like the sound of - that way I probably will end up with something wonderful!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 20, 2020)

My favorite has always been Peppermint everything else is after that, but
2 weeks ago I made charcoal soap for my daughter and decided to do Peppermint/Anise and Oh My I’m I love with that.  My soaping room smells wonderful!


----------



## Arimara (Jan 20, 2020)

I like soft scents on my person. I enjoy smelling greener scents with fruity / floral notes as well as some aldehyde-y spicy scents. I just can't use strongly scented items or they trigger migraines I don't feel like having.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 20, 2020)

For me scents are like cookies, I just can't find one I don't like. Maybe some better than others but I like them all.  DB is my all-time favorite. Some I recently tested and mentioned not liking I ended up liking.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 20, 2020)

So far, the only FOs that I don’t like much are those that remind me of certain perfumes or colognes. I think it has something to do with how many “notes” there are, or possibly there are certain notes I should avoid.  BB’s Birchwood Oud is an example. I’m still trying to use up a 4 oz. bottle I ordered by mistake when I bought my very first FOs.  I discovered through trial and error that I like it blended with other FOs that have stronger single notes (similar to the way patchouli serves as a good base note for other EOs).  The FOs I like the most tend to have names that reflect one or two dominant notes, e.g. “Ginger & Lime,” “Osmanthus,” “Green Tea,” “Wild Rose,” “Juniper Sage,” “Expresso” and “White Ginger & Amber.”  I avoid anything that sounds like it will be very sweet smelling.  I love, love, love most EOs, especially patchouli, lavender and the citrusy and woodsy/piney ones.


----------



## lsg (Jan 21, 2020)

I like earthy and woodsy scents.  Love sandalwood, especially in blends.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Jan 21, 2020)

I like clean and fresh scents, some fruit scents my favorite is peach. And I like spicy scents but I hate earthy scents or anything with patchouli and I don't care for heavy florals.


----------



## atiz (Jan 21, 2020)

Also in the clean, fresh camp  Green, citrus, occasionally lavender. I find most FOs too sweet and perfumey after a while, so tend to mix them with Bergamot EO which does a great job at toning them down...


----------



## math ace (Jan 23, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I used to like fruity/citrus but now I’m a huge White Tea fan! The fruity scents are nice but they are too light and not complex enough for me. I do like a nice cinnamon-heavy fragrance when I’ve used them recently. Apple Harvest from Candle Science is one, and it sticks for over a year, so win/win!


Kiwimoose,

I think I've found a kindred spirit!


----------



## math ace (Jan 23, 2020)

#1 favorite is lemongrass

#2 favorite is dragons blood

#3 favorite is coffee & tea scents

#4 favorite is FB rose goddess

#5 favorite is pink chiffon

#6 favorite is Macintosh Apple

#7 favorite is candle science Amber noir

So my favorite scents are all over the spectrum.


----------



## Noreen Moore (Jan 28, 2020)

Love me some florals! Lilac, rose, honeysuckle, peony and so on.
Citrus and spice! 
Got a baby powder and creamsicle FO's that smell divine.
Looking for a long lasting Bay Rum. 
Love pine and cedar scents too!


----------



## Amonik (Feb 7, 2020)

Yet another smf member who doesn’t have a ”type” of fragrance. I tend to like floral and herbal fragrances to be as true to the actual plant as possible. If I want a fresh kind of scent, I’m more likely to go for a minty or citrussy one than one of those ”fresh air” or ”clean linen” ones. I also like some sweet foody scents, perfume dupes etc.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm all over the map, but when it really comes down to it, I'm a sucker for fruity florals such as BB's Passionfruit Rose and Grapefuit Jasmine, etc.... One of my favorites  that I whip up myself is a blend of WSP's Midsummers Night mixed with either Orange EO or a straight one-note orange FO. Yum!


IrishLass


----------



## Primrose (Feb 7, 2020)

I like pretty much everything too but my favourite are the fresh cotton/linen/ozoney type ones (I actually have no idea what that is)
I could live off the smell of BB Fresh Snow


----------



## DonS (Feb 11, 2020)

Megan said:


> Spicy, herbal, woodsy, and earthy. Clove, Patchouli, Lavender, Peppermint, Chamomile, Oakmoss, Vetiver, Sandalwood.


Yup, that is me too.


----------



## DonS (Feb 11, 2020)

On second thought...I frickin' love a lot of scents.  All over the map.  I.. cannot... stop... buying... them          ...HELP....I need help!  Ahhh!  Intervention time.


----------



## Mistrael (Feb 11, 2020)

The only ones I don't care much for as food scents, especially now that I'm a diabetic and can't just go get some apple pie.  That said, I still love coffee & black raspberry vanilla, so... 

I especially love sandalwood, woodsy, spicy, herbals, florals, and citrus.


----------



## DonS (Feb 11, 2020)

Mistrael said:


> The only ones I don't care much for as food scents, especially now that I'm a diabetic and can't just go get some apple pie.  That said, I still love coffee & black raspberry vanilla, so...
> 
> I especially love sandalwood, woodsy, spicy, herbals, florals, and citrus.


Sounds like we prefer the same scents.  I particularly love Sandalwood.  I will look high and low for the perfect one.  Not easy.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 12, 2020)

DonS said:


> On second thought...I frickin' love a lot of scents.  All over the map.  I.. cannot... stop... buying... them          ...HELP....I need help!  Ahhh!  Intervention time.


Sorry to say you won’t find much help with that here. We lean more to the enabler side. Much more fun .


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 12, 2020)

I thought I always gravitated towards citrus and mint fragrances, until recently I made a batch of rose soap. I love it and I do love flora fragrances like lilac and lavender (I guess I was in denial).


----------



## Amy78130 (Mar 1, 2020)

Anything that smells good!! I generally gravitate towards ambery woodsy scents!!

One scent that I absolutely adore is red currant by candle science!! It's great in soap and candles!!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 1, 2020)

Primrose said:


> I like pretty much everything too but my favourite are the fresh cotton/linen/ozoney type ones (I actually have no idea what that is)
> I could live off the smell of BB Fresh Snow


You are in Australia aren’t you? 
Let me know if you find any good Eroma scents like these. I can’t afford Aussie soap’s BB.


----------



## hlee (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh so many! I love florals, the green or woodsy types, ozone types. I like citrus and spicy. My least favorites are probably the bakery food types although I love vanilla and cocoa notes.


----------



## rdc1978 (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been oddly drawn to bamboo scents lately. And sugar scents 

Fresh bamboo and bamboo teak from  WSP get all my sniffs these days.  

But at heart I love floral scents.


----------



## msunnerstood (Jan 16, 2021)

Lively citrus or fruity scents like Blue Volcano or Bahama Vacation. Sometimes I like a powdery scent like little black dress


----------



## Catscankim (Jan 16, 2021)

I definitely like earthy wood smells. My favs are patchouli and sandalwood. Unfortunately that is not everybody else's favorites, lol. I have made a variety of soaps with earthy smells, and only have one die-hard fan.

I am also a fan of beachy smells...coconut in particular. Until I started soaping and buying fragrance oils, my house usually smelled of coconut. These are also a big hit with people who buy my soap....But it's Florida, so I have a lot of ppl who like it.

Not a fan of florals. Slightly a fan of fruity (usually only if it has some rum in it LOL).

It's funny how people's preferences work. I had a sales party once (not for my soap), and I knew that there was some weird inverse preference for lavender vs tea tree oil. I passed around a bottle of EO of each, and marked down what each person said that they liked better. Almost everybody that loved lavender hated tea tree, and visa versa. It was a neat experiment that I did on my own to get a feel what ppl liked.


----------



## TheGecko (Jan 16, 2021)

I don't have any one 'type' of scent I am drawn to more than another.  I do tend to pick more 'identifiable' scents...like someone can pick up a bar of soap and say..."Oooooh...that smells like chocolate and coffee" or "It's smell like Lemon Drops".


----------



## coastmutt (Jan 16, 2021)

ooo, I love a nice earthy sent.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm all over the map w/ scents as the seasons change so does my soap scents, they gotta be strong & lasting. IMHO to make a "Non-Scented Soap Is A Crime"


----------



## Virgogoddess (Jan 17, 2021)

I love earthy, sensual scents like amber, patchouli, francinsense, myrrh. I like sweeter scents as well. My least favorite are “clean” scents but I know a lot of people really like that.


----------



## Trinbago27 (Feb 9, 2021)

I am new to soaping, but realize that I like the clean crisp scents.  I particularly like white tea and ginger  I also love  comfy scents like creamy coconut.  I just love fragrance...I crochet and I have the same problem with pretty yarns!


----------



## xavalyss (Feb 10, 2021)

Patchouli, sandalwood, Neroli, Monoi de Tahiti.


----------



## Cosmo71 (Feb 11, 2021)

My favorite soap scent is Coconut Lime Verbena.  I also bought something called Christmas cabin that smells very "spicy" and the colors gold, silver and white came out beautifully.  My friends and family love the Black Cherry. I also made a pine fragrance soap that I like much more than I expected and never got to try but enjoyed the smell of cucumber melon.


----------



## SpaceCorgi94 (Feb 11, 2021)

I really like aftershave themed scented ones. I've found one that has 0% vanilla content so doesn't interrupt my colours. It also tends to appeal to a lot of people for some reason, and it's just a nice neutral clean smell that gives a bit of a kick to the soap without being too overbearing. Especially when you can adjust how strong a scent the soap has.


----------

